# Educate me on LiPos.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I picked up a little electric plane yesterday that will require using LiPo batteries, and I know nothing about them. The guy told me to get 3 cell 1300 mAh.

Ill have to get a new charger of course, but this is just a plane so I wont need some super duper $200 charger.

How is this?

http://www.hobbypartz.com/60p-dyc-1004.html

Not sure what a balancer is, but I assume its to equalize the individual cells?

I seem to find a big difference in prices of batteries. Tower wants about $35 and Hobby Partz is less than $10. Of course, they are out of stock, but is there much of a difference between brands?

http://www.hobbypartz.com/83p-1300mah-3s1p-111-20c.html

Anything else I need to know besides I can burn down the house? lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Call Mike Flores he will tell you everything you need to know .


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Call Mike Flores he will tell you everything you need to know .


Good idea Thomas. Thanks.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

The balancer is for equalizing the individual cells.
http://www.hobbypartz.com/60p-dyc-1004.html
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...oduct_Name=GT_A-6_Charger/balancer/discharger
http://www.thunderpowerrc.com/html/cba/610C.html







All of these chargers seem to have the same 4 button operation and display, but widely varying prices. Same with batteries. For what you are doing you don't need to waste your $ on an expensive battery or charger. One advantage to buying your particular combination of charger and batt is that the balance plugs will match and your charger will have an internal balancer. You will need an external power supply too.

for safety and storage of your batteries, get one of these also.
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=4134


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

rex cars said:


> The balancer is for equalizing the individual cells.
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/60p-dyc-1004.html
> http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...oduct_Name=GT_A-6_Charger/balancer/discharger
> http://www.thunderpowerrc.com/html/cba/610C.html
> ...


Thats pretty much what I was thinking. This isnt for racing, so the lower end stuff is ok. And I have a 10 amp power supply allready.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I ordered the charger but will wait on getting batteries since I have allready spent a couple of bills this weekend on RC. This is what my wittle bittiest new plane looks like. 33" wingspan. lol.

*Nieuport 28*


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I ordered the charger but will wait on getting batteries since I have allready spent a couple of bills this weekend on RC. This is what my wittle bittiest new plane looks like. 33" wingspan. lol.
> 
> *Nieuport 28*


That's not that small Gary - I thought it'd be a lot smaller...almost like a park flyer. And who's the Vanna holding it? :doowapsta

Let me know how the electric flying is...I've often wondered.

PD2


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Gary,
You mind as well get a good balancer/charger. You know you are going to be racing electrics soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> That's not that small Gary - I thought it'd be a lot smaller...almost like a park flyer. And who's the Vanna holding it? :doowapsta
> 
> Let me know how the electric flying is...I've often wondered.
> 
> PD2


I dont know who the Vanna is, but she must be small. The plane is a park flyer with a wingspan of 33". Its a good looking plane though and I got a really good deal on it.

I've been avoiding going Lipo for quit awhile now since I knew nothing about them and didn't have a charger. Now this opens up a whole new avenue in RC for me. There are thousands of small park flyers out there that I havent been able to get into untill now.

There seems to be a shortage now days for kits of the 40-90 size planes. Too many people prefer ARFs. To be honest, I'm more of a builder/collector than a flyer. And park flyers are much cheaper than the 80" wingspan Eindecker I'm building now. Man, just the covering will be a bill. Ouch!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> Gary,
> You mind as well get a good balancer/charger. You know you are going to be racing electrics soon.


Darren, if there was a 10th scale track within a half hours drive, Id be racing now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYPERION-EOS060...Control_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c0ffa9d19

you could probably get this one for $100 shipped! I paid $150 for mine.....

also, it has it's own power supply built in, but also has DC capability as well.

That's ALL the charger you'll need for just about any form of RC racing!

Also, all you have to do is enter the number of cells and the MAH capacity and it figures up the charging rates for you so you don't damage your batteries.

This is a VERY common charger around the tracks.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I dont know who the Vanna is, but she must be small. The plane is a park flyer with a wingspan of 33". Its a good looking plane though and I got a really good deal on it.
> 
> I've been avoiding going Lipo for quit awhile now since I knew nothing about them and didn't have a charger. Now this opens up a whole new avenue in RC for me. There are thousands of small park flyers out there that I havent been able to get into untill now.
> 
> There seems to be a shortage now days for kits of the 40-90 size planes. Too many people prefer ARFs. To be honest, I'm more of a builder/collector than a flyer. And park flyers are much cheaper than the 80" wingspan Eindecker I'm building now. Man, just the covering will be a bill. Ouch!


My understanding is that park flyers are small enough to do just that - fly at any open park area vs. taking to an actual air field, right? Plus, not having to deal with fuel and tuning and what not ought to make it easy enough that you could go fly just about any time you peak a battery. Hhhhmmm? Interesting.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> My understanding is that park flyers are small enough to do just that - fly at any open park area vs. taking to an actual air field, right? Plus, not having to deal with fuel and tuning and what not ought to make it easy enough that you could go fly just about any time you peak a battery. Hhhhmmm? Interesting.
> 
> PD2


Exactly. Cept this plane isn't for a noobie. Itll be a handfull.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Exactly. Cept this plane isn't for a noobie. Itll be a handfull.


LOL! As I've said before, my biggest fear with flying any plane would be destroying it the first time I took it out of a box. HA!!

Definitely like the idea of the park flyer though...

PD2


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary, ive had good luck with the el cheapo Turnigy packs from Hobby King. http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...Product_Name=Turnigy_1300mAh_3S_20C_Lipo_Pack
The shipping is a little more and the wait is longer, but you cant beat getting 3 packs for what 1 thunder power would cost.

Electric flyin' is great....Here's a video of my 36" wing span all foam Citabria flying in front of my house


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> LOL! As I've said before, my biggest fear with flying any plane would be destroying it the first time I took it out of a box. HA!!
> 
> Definitely like the idea of the park flyer though...
> 
> PD2


Thats still my biggest fear. Especially the ones I take many hours building.  But, that hasn't happened to me, yet! Yea I kinda busted up a Great Planes PT .20 trainer that I started with back in 95 I think, but it was repairable at the empty lot I was flying at and made the day out of it. Even did some loops! 

I didnt have a flight sim back then and would highly recommend getting one if you dont have the time to go to a field, find an instructor with a buddy chord and all that.

The newest version is sorta expensive though at 200 bones. But it is also cool for the kids to play with and is more fun than some stupid video game.

http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/realflight/gpmz4440.html

Park Flyers are cheap. And the cheapest are the GWS Pico sticks. $32. with motor.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHCH6&P=0

You can follow through and see what else is needed. The cool thing about Park Flyers are, they are simple and a good way to get introduced into RC flight. You don't have to drive miles and miles to get to a flying field and if you bust a $32.0 plane, oh well!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Gary, ive had good luck with the el cheapo Turnigy packs from Hobby King. http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...Product_Name=Turnigy_1300mAh_3S_20C_Lipo_Pack
> The shipping is a little more and the wait is longer, but you cant beat getting 3 packs for what 1 thunder power would cost.
> 
> Electric flyin' is great....Here's a video of my 36" wing span all foam Citabria flying in front of my house


Is the shipping from China Tim?

BTW, your pretty good!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, the shipping is from china. It takes about 10-14 days. If you set up an account with them and sign in it will show you shipping charges as you add/remove items to your cart, to see what quantity is the best deal for shipping. Usually around 3 packs will give you your best price/pack with shipping added. 

Believe me, im not good. That plane is just so easy to fly, it just floats around and makes it look that way.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Yes, the shipping is from china. It takes about 10-14 days. If you set up an account with them and sign in it will show you shipping charges as you add/remove items to your cart, to see what quantity is the best deal for shipping. Usually around 3 packs will give you your best price/pack with shipping added.
> 
> Believe me, im not good. That plane is just so easy to fly, it just floats around and makes it look that way.....


Yea right. I know what Citabria means. :cheers:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Randy's Hobbies is carrying the Zippy and Turnigy packs. They just put an order in Tuesday.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thats still my biggest fear. Especially the ones I take many hours building.  But, that hasn't happened to me, yet! Yea I kinda busted up a Great Planes PT .20 trainer that I started with back in 95 I think, but it was repairable at the empty lot I was flying at and made the day out of it. Even did some loops!
> 
> I didnt have a flight sim back then and would highly recommend getting one if you dont have the time to go to a field, find an instructor with a buddy chord and all that.
> 
> ...


Hhhhm? Very interesting.....$32 for the plane, but then you gotta get the ESC, servos (potentially), batteries, charger, radio and micro receiver........if ever I get some throw around cash I might check it out.

I've messed around with the Flight Simulator at Randy's...that thing had me busy for nearly 45 minutes! I kept trying to get the plane to turn correctly and don't even talk to me about the landings....ugh! That would probably be the key thing for anyone that is starting out. My understanding is that its hard to find an instructor who is willing to give up their time and show you how not to crash your plane. LOL!

Thanks for the encouragement and links Biff!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Hhhhm? Very interesting.....$32 for the plane, but then you gotta get the ESC, servos (potentially), batteries, charger, radio and micro receiver........if ever I get some throw around cash I might check it out.
> 
> I've messed around with the Flight Simulator at Randy's...that thing had me busy for nearly 45 minutes! I kept trying to get the plane to turn correctly and don't even talk to me about the landings....ugh! That would probably be the key thing for anyone that is starting out. My understanding is that its hard to find an instructor who is willing to give up their time and show you how not to crash your plane. LOL!
> 
> ...


I'm one of the few that normally wouldnt preach get an instructor or die. Unless the guy is a dumby. Spend a few hours on a sim, do the research on RCU and you should be ready to go in no time.

Well my lipo charger showed and am very confused. Theres wires everywhere and no instruction manual. Hopefully the mini cd included are the instructions.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I may be limited on my flight time, but I ordered 3 900 mah 15C 3 cells at $8.70 ea. And a sack of course. This is the plane.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Question on storage. Should I discharge the packs?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

No do not discharge them


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Discharging of lipos is not necessary.

For storage, it is recommended that they be stored at half charge. However, I have never abided by this rule and just stored them after a full charge and have never had an issue.

I HAVE, however, had issues with leaving them plugged into the ESC (even switched off), and the slow drain will run the lipo cells down below their minimum voltage and ruin a pack. So, make sure to set your voltage cutoff on your ESC appropriately, don't leave them plugged in, and charge at the suggested rate and you should have no issues. Lipo sacks have become popular because ROAR said to use them because of ineperienced people trying to charge them incorrectly in the past. I can't say I've ever used one and don't plan on it unless forced to.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Or you can discharge them below 2.8volts per cell and they magically release bright, powerful energy all at once!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Or you can discharge them below 2.8volts per cell and they magically release bright, powerful energy all at once!


Thats what I'm worried about. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is why I like old school electric cars with Trinity motors and nimh batts, and nitro planes. I finally grow enough stones to hook up and charge my first liPo. Got the power supply out, hook up the charger, and nothing. The LED screen lights up, but nothing else. No writing, even in Chinese. There are two different RCA plugs with attatched ali clips for the power input, and both will power the LCD screens light, but neither will generate any writting, options or whatever. 

I called Mikey and no answer. I called Andy and he said, I got hammered by the cheap charger.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's possible..............kind of why I was saying spend a few more and get the hyperion charger.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol na you have to almost try to get bellow 3v. just set your esc properly and run under what capacity is and you'll never puff a pack due to low voltage.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Gary said:


> Am I missing something?


Yea the writing on the screen.

sorry couldn't help it.

What kind of charger is it and Is there a reset button of some sort?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's possible..............kind of why I was saying spend a few more and get the hyperion charger.


You jinxed me bro! lol

It's the charger aint it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hogster said:


> Yea the writing on the screen.
> 
> sorry couldn't help it.
> 
> What kind of charger is it and Is there a reset button of some sort?


http://www.hobbypartz.com/60p-dyc-1004.html

No there isn't. I thought of that and looked for an external fuse. Charged a few batteries in my day. I'm just running a little behind on liPo technology.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I was scared of the lipo's when I first got them so I wasn't going to skimp on the charger. My first one was the Triton jr. My next one was FMA.
This one can handle all Batteries.
http://www.fmadirect.com/detail.htm?item=2306&section=45
This one is Lipo only.
http://www.fmadirect.com/detail.htm?item=2360&section=45

But worth every penny.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is my charger bad?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary,

Make sure your power supply is outputting 12V.

Also, looking at the pictures of the charger in your link you posted, if you're using the plug in type red/black plugs next to the balancer port to connect your power supply to, then I think you may have it backwards. The hardwired red/black wires coming out of the gromet on the opposite side should be your power supply input.

If you have tried that, and checked your power supply to make sure it is outputting 12V, then yes, it's the charger.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. It turns out its my power supply. I hooked the charger up to my truck battery and it came up just fine. I betcha CV nailed it. The PS is putting out _some_ voltage, enough to light up the LCD, but enough to boot it up.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

What power supply do you use? How many volts was it putting out?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> What power supply do you use? How many volts was it putting out?


Its one of those Hobbico 10 amp jobbers. I havent measured the output because my DVM was here at work. It was an old PS anyway. I ordered a new one.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWGU7&P=ML


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys input voltage from the power supply is not the issue. Most power supplies can produce 11-12v which is enough... The real question is how many Amps can the power supply move at 12v?? Most are rated for 3-10amps. You have to look for something more and they are typically not cheap, if you are charging more than about a 2500mah pack. Most good lipo packs can be charged at at least 1c (1c=the packs capacity in
milliamps or amps in 1 hour.. ie, a 1000 milliamperes pack charging at 1c would take 1 hour. A 1000mah pack charging at 2c would take about 30 minutes. A 5000mah pack at 1c would still only take 1 hour but the power supply and charger have to be able to deliver 5amps(5000 milliamps) which takes more
power supply and a charge that can charge at that amp load. FMA makes a charger for about $150 that can charge up to 10 cells simultaneously (1 10 cell, or 2 5 cell or 3 3 cell packs, etc... It's not hard, but for most folks new to lithium batteries the
concepts are a little different and take a little getting used to...


----------

